# which system



## lowdoughracer (Jul 12, 2005)

i am looking at getting a 4wd mini truck (not sure which one yet) and i was planning on putting a brushless system in it. which one do you think would work for the truck. i am looking for something that will be fast but is not going to drain my wallet. and i dont plan on running lipo's either. thanks for the help.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I had a RC18MT ran it for a year with the stock motor and it was way fast. If You just want crazy speed go Mamba 8000 or Tekin 8000


----------



## lowdoughracer (Jul 12, 2005)

anyone know the differences between the team associated rc18t truck and the trinity blade? which one would you guys prefer? thanks for the help


----------



## badassrevo (May 8, 2006)

Get the Vendetta ST they have done some improvements to the allready awesome buggy so it should be the one to have!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Between the two trucks for sure go associated!!!!


----------



## RCPULLER1 (Mar 4, 2007)

Mamba Comp. X 8000kv


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

That is too fast Yes there is such a thing as too fast !!!!


----------



## mackenzian (Aug 18, 2005)

what about the mini lst? how is that?


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

id go for the blade 99$ for an already hopped up roller great deal especially if u just want to modify


----------

